# Will I get JSA with my dh working?



## ineedhelp2

I am unemployed and Job seekers bebefit is coming to an end. I got a letter saying I need to apply for Job seekers Allowance and that it is means tested.
Will I get anything at all as mY dh is working fulltime?
We are babrely managing with me getting €188 jobseekers so dont know what will happen if we get nothing in the means test.

Dh earns about €600 - 650 a week, we have a 3 children , no savings at all, our interest only mortage is up in 3 months and we will then be paying €1350 a month mortgage....

Any advice please I am freaking out ...am looking for a job but nothing so far


----------



## sean.c

Going by my personal experience, you do not have any JA entitlement. I earned less weekly than your DH and my wife was not entitled to JA.

However I've tried to work out the extremely complicated and vague examples from the Social website and if I've done it correctly, you may have some small entitlement;

*spouse net income: €650.00
Less working spouse allowance: €100.00*
*Total: €550.00*
*Step 2:*
*Claimant's entitlement: €204.30*
*QA: €0.00*
*Qualified Child (29.80 x 3) €89.40*
*Total €293.70*
*Less €275.00*
*Amount payable €18.70 *


----------



## ineedhelp2

Thanks for that I found it near impossible to try and work it out... had a feeling I wouldnt get it...omg we are in big trouble so...aghhhh


----------



## sean.c

<deleted>


----------



## sean.c

I think the key think - and you probably already know this - is to get down to the bank and get renegotiate.  They'll probably want to see something come off the capital but might defer some of the interest and let it round up...


----------



## Berni

You may qualify for Family Income Supplement, although it may not be much as you are close to the threshold for your family size
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW22/Pages/2HowdoIqualify.aspx


----------



## ineedhelp2

sean.c said:


> I think the key think - and you probably already know this - is to get down to the bank and get renegotiate. They'll probably want to see something come off the capital but might defer some of the interest and let it round up...


 Thanks Sean we already did this 3 months ago...we were paying interst only for 9 months and then when that ended we agreed to pay interst only and €100 off capital so are paying €800 per month now.... we wont even be able to pay that when I lose the job seeker benefit in a few weeks.....


----------



## ineedhelp2

Thanks for that Link Berni


----------



## vandriver

Your maximum allowable is 188 plus qa of 124.80 plus 3 * 29.80 which equals €402.20.
Your means are gross less prsi less €60.00 by 60%.Say €650-60=590.00*60%=€354.00 .
The payment is the difference (48.20) .If you were referring to take home pay of 650 you need to just change that figure in the above sum.This is my rough understanding of the sums which are admittedly complicated and poorly explained.Also,be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## ineedhelp2

vandriver said:


> Your maximum allowable is 188 plus qa of 124.80 plus 3 * 29.80 which equals €402.20.
> Your means are gross less prsi less €60.00 by 60%.Say €650-60=590.00*60%=€354.00 .
> The payment is the difference (48.20) .If you were referring to take home pay of 650 you need to just change that figure in the above sum.This is my rough understanding of the sums which are admittedly complicated and poorly explained.Also,be prepared for a long wait.


 Thanks for working that out.... am wondeirng would it work out better for dh to claim for me and me not claim jsa.....


----------



## niceoneted

If you think you may be struggling and want some insight in to the budgeting side of things why not fill in the money makeover section here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61289
 People might be able to help save you money on stuff.


----------



## ineedhelp2

Thnaks niceonted will look at it now


----------



## vandriver

Thanks for working that out.... am wondeirng would it work out better for dh to claim for me and me not claim jsa...

What is it that you are referring to?


----------



## ineedhelp2

vandriver said:


> Thanks for working that out.... am wondeirng would it work out better for dh to claim for me and me not claim jsa...
> 
> What is it that you are referring to?


 the €48 a week total you got in your figures.


----------



## vandriver

The figure I mentioned would be your jsa which you would have to apply for and collect,not your other half.


----------



## ineedhelp2

vandriver said:


> The figure I mentioned would be your jsa which you would have to apply for and collect,not your other half.


Yes I know that thanks. What I was saying was I wonder would I better not not claiming the jsa and instead letting my dh claim for me and apply for FIS


----------



## Ildánach

FIS payment on those figures would only be about 30 quid. But remember, FIS is worked out on net salary after income tax/USC, whereas only PRSI/union dues and pension contribs are deducted from Jobseekers.

If you give us the exact gross figures, and the precise dedections of PRSI, union dues, pension contributions, income tax and Universal Social Charge, will be able to give you precise calculation.

Also on those figures, you might be able to get a Jobseekers payment yourself *AS WELL AS* a FIS payment for your wife.  The calculations are different though as she won't be on your claim, and you will only be able to claim half rate for the children, but the means assessment will be halved.  You would be very near the threshold for being able to do this, but from my rough calculations would suggest that you would be able to get a 55 euro jobseekers payment, and your wife also be able to get a minimum 20 Euro FIS payment.  

Give us the exact figures and someone will be able to do the sums.


----------



## Ildánach

sean.c said:


> Going by my personal experience, you do not have any JA entitlement. I earned less weekly than your DH and my wife was not entitled to JA.
> 
> However I've tried to work out the extremely complicated and vague examples from the Social website and if I've done it correctly, you may have some small entitlement;
> 
> *spouse net income: €650.00
> Less working spouse allowance: €100.00*
> *Total: €550.00*
> *Step 2:*
> *Claimant's entitlement: €204.30*
> *QA: €0.00*
> *Qualified Child (29.80 x 3) €89.40*
> *Total €293.70*
> *Less €275.00*
> *Amount payable €18.70 *



This calculation is wrong.  There is no longer any "working spouse allowance", unless you have been claiming continuously from before September 2007.  The current rules are that the first 60 euro is disregarded as well as 60% of the balance.  

The claimant's entitlement is either going to be 188+124.80+3x29.80  (or if partner is on FIS, the entitlement is 188+3x14.90, but means are halved)

See here for the rules for calculating means from spouse's insurable employment http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/JA_ass_sppart_ern.aspx


----------



## Ildánach

As far as the mortgage is concerned, contact MABS for some proper professional advice before you get into trouble, and also check out the Code of Conduct on Mortgage Arrears to see what your rights are 

[broken link removed]


----------



## ineedhelp2

Thnaks so much for the replies dh earning are €650 that is his gross take home pay after paye,prsi, pension and usc charges


----------



## Ildánach

ineedhelp2 said:


> Thnaks so much for the replies dh earning are €650 that is his gross take home pay after paye,prsi, pension and usc charges



What is his gross?

How much of each of the above deductions does he pay?  Can't calculate Jobseekers entitlement without knowing this.


----------



## ineedhelp2

sorry will look now...
Gross     €747.95
PAYE     € 24.91
PRSI         23.08
USC2%      3.86
USC4%      4.60
USC7%     27.72
Pension     15.64

Nett Paye €648.14  Thanks so much


----------



## Ildánach

OK, here are calculations:

For JA claim only

Gross income for Jobseekers (gross minus PRSI/pensions) = 709.23
60 Euro disregard, & Balance Assessed at 60%
Assessed income = 389.53
Family Rate JA = 402.20
Difference = 12.67

So, you would get 12.67 per week if apply only for Jobseekers Allowance

If your other half applied for FIS, and you apply for Jobseekers, then  calculation is as follows:

Assessed Income for Jobseekers as above = 389.53
Assessment is halved because wife on FIS = 194.76

Family rate for Jobseekers (without wife on claim, and 1/2 rate for  children) = 232.70
Minus Assessed income of 194.76  = 37.94

Income for FIS (net income) = 648.14
Plus JObseekers of 37.94, gives family income of = 686.80
FIS Income limit with 3 children = 703
Difference of 16.92
Paid 60% of difference = 10.15
Because this is less than 20 Euro minimum payment is 20.00 Euro

*So, you would get JA payment of 37.94, and she would get FIS payment of  20.00*

There is another permeatation of this that i'd like to consider that  might result in more of a payment, but i'm in a rush, i'll think about  it and post on it tomorrow.


----------



## ineedhelp2

Ildananch thank you so much for breaking this down for me I apprecaite your help. I ahveb sent the forms in anyway for means test wonder how long it takes to hear back. Also how does my dh go about claiming FIS do we wait until we hear about my jsa?? Do they not take into consideration your outgoings at all when calcultaing your means test for JSA??


----------



## Ildánach

Outgoings are not taken into consideration for Jobseekers Allowance (or indeed most social welfare payments).  Only deductions for Jobseekers Allowance are PRSI, union dues and pension contributions.  For FIS, income tax and Universal Social Charge are also deducted.  

Most outgoings are not deducted, they are entirely your responsibility from a social welfare point of view, although of course there are schemes there that deal with rent and mortgage interest.  Rent and mortgage costs, and indeed travel to work are taken into account in some schemes, although not for Jobseekers Allowance or FIS.

You should wait until your Jobseekers Benefit exhausts before applying for FIS (you won't be eligible for FIS with your full JB claim as your income will be above the limits).

Once your JB exhausts (there may be a gap between it exhausting and your JA coming through), then your partner should apply for FIS.  At this stage, you should also request that your pending Jobseekers Allowance claim be amended to take your partner off your claim (and also to have your JA assessed with half means) as she is now appying for FIS.


----------



## ineedhelp2

Ok we got a letter today from social welfare I am entitled to €25.20 Jobseekers Allowance!!!!
So is the next step getting Dh to apply for FIS will we even get it.... his average weekly wage is €680 a week after tax we have 3 kids....
If we dont get FIS... would I be better off financially not getting teh €25.20 and letting dh claim  for me instead???


----------

